
Join Us for a Product Jam with Matt Mazzeo and Lenny Rachitsky - jgecawich
https://zmurl.com/theproductjam
======
jgecawich
Join us for a Product Jam Session between Lenny Ratchisky and Matt Mazzeo.

Lenny was an early Growth PM at Airbnb after his company Local Mind was
acquired and is now an angel investor/writer on product & growth at
[https://www.lennyrachitsky.com/](https://www.lennyrachitsky.com/). Lenny
offers a unique perspective on product having founded his own company and
helped guide Airbnb's product direction from early on.

Matt began his career at CAA building businesses for talent, later
transitioned to Lowercase where he funded rocketship companies and is now at
Coatue where he continues to invest rocketship companies. He brings a unique
perspective on product having invested in some of the most successful products
of all time.

We'll be talking all things product - you won't want to miss it!

